# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  А ты записался в хакеры?

## Asteriks

*Помещу тут ссылку на тест, написанный Артёмом, чтобы Вы не бегали и не искали.*

----------


## BiZ111

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

кстати Spy также участвовал в создании теста

----------


## Asteriks

Поздравляю новоиспечённого хакера! Новых успехов!

----------


## VirDignus

не буду участвовать в тесте, не могу отвечать на вопросы которые даже вопросом трудно назвать

----------


## Pasha_49

Хакер тот, кто не пройдя эти вопросы, перепрыгнет на последнюю страницу)

----------


## BiZ111

Да, всё верно. Это не хакерский тест, а тест на интеллект. Подобные проводят "ихние" ЦРУ и наши ФСБ'эшники. 

Есть официальный сайт этого теста. 
А на госте дважды проводился этот "турнир", в обоих я занимал 1-ео место :ah:

----------

